# Previcox v Gabapentin,10yr with arthritis



## sky-summer (Aug 22, 2009)

Good evening,

My lovely Leia has been diagnosed with arthritis, mainly in her back legs. It’s worst when trying to get up from sleeping/lying, will not do stairs now, and stopped jumping on/off furniture, and sometimes if our other dog knocks into her, her back legs give way. Today has been a bad day, and hoping it’s just that and not the start of her getting worse.

Been on half a previcox tablet when required, and down to last tablet. Our lovely Vet did suggest Gabapentin to try next if we thought we need too.

Please could I have your experiences with both?

I understand previcox is an anti inflammatory where as Gabapentin is a nerve pain killer, and not sure which is the right route? Maybe just down to the dog and trial and error?

I would think we would need to give Gabapentin daily a few times, where at the moment previcox is as required?

At least with Gabapentin she would not have to have food first like with the previcox, which is a issue as when she is in pain she is off her food so can’t have it until she does eat.

Vet stated the Gabapentin could make her drowsy, which I wouldn’t like for her.

Any help would really been appreciated before talking to our vet.

Also started her on Yumove last week, but it states two tablets for first 4-6 weeks but she is only on one as given glucosamine before and it’s made her poo very lose, which I understand often does. 

Thank you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do think it's down to the dog, if one isn't working it make sense to try another.

Has your vet mentioned Cartrophen? 
http://www.cartrophen.com/for-vets/what-is-cartrophen-vet/

I don't supposed she's a swimmer, her breeds aren't normally known for their love of water!


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Sorry to hear that your beautiful dog is suffering with arthritis.One of my previous precious dogs had arthritis from a fairly early age (thought to have been brought on by trauma in a previous home that was abusive)He tried various treatments,including Cartrophen injections,PLT (which is part steroidal and I don't think it's currently available).He progressed to Previcox,which he had daily and it did seem to manage his condition reasonably well without any noticeable side effects.He also had supplements,hydrotherapy and physiotherapy.My current dog can't have any of the NSAID's,having been extremely poorly when he was on Metacam.He went onto Gabapentin as an alternative.It didn't seem to make him drowsy.He ended up having a leg amputated (nerve damage) but did continue with the Gabapentin post op.He is now medication free but has supplements,I'm going to order him some jointsure that I saw recommend on this site.He also has hydrotherapy and canine clinical massage.I think a combination of things has been the best option with all of my dogs with arthritis /old joints,as well as keeping their weight down,of course.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dog. There are lots of things you can try to help manage this condition as well as getting the right medication. Have a ook at the Canine Arthritis Management website (& FB group) https://caninearthritis.co.uk/

My dog has a number of ailments (HD, spondylosis, prolapsed discs) as well as general arthritis. She is currently on Gabapentin, Amantadine (these works well when used together) & a low does of steroid (Prednicare). She has regular physio/hydrotherapy/laser sessions (this is covered by insurance) & swims almost daily when the weather is warm. She has no drowsiness with the medication at all but tbh even a bit of drowsiness can be preferable to chronic pain, but it's about regular assessment for each dog & finding a treatment routine that suits.

I am careful to ensure there are platforms for her to use to get up on to the sofa, we sleep downstairs now as she was finding going up difficult, all the tiled floors have rugs to prevents her slipping ... lots of environment changes you can make to ensure her wellbeing.

Also as @rona suggested Catrophen injections can help, as can PRP injections (Platelet Rich Plasma), acupuncture, massage, etc.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

P.S. I knew another older dog who was on Previcox on a daily basis too.He seemed to do ok on it.I haven't had any experience of it being used on an as and when needed basis.I think my boy might need to go on to medication in the near future for a bit of arthritis in a front paw.It was a rear leg he had to have amputated.I think he may well end up on Gabapentin.


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Maci had a combination of Gabapentin and Amantadine post his amputation .It seemed to work well for him.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

We use both an anti inflam (Onsior) and pain relief (Gabapentine)
I would have thought that both would be needed instead of one or the other when it comes to arthritis.

Thai has just had PET (platelet enhancement therapy) so we are playing around with his meds at the moment...I think your best bet is to discuss this with your vet to see what they suggest tbh.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It might be a case of trial and error. Suzie did well on just Metacam for ages. Then I took her back to the vet because her walking got worse one front leg was turning inwards. He put her on Gabapentine the lowest dose. It absolutely floored her. She slept all day and wouldn't wake even to toilet. Was stumbling around when I woke her. The vet took her of and now she's on Paracetamol linctus and Codiene lunch is. Having a review on Fri. But this seems to suit her. She's almost 15 so don't see her improving much. Just want to keep her painfree


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

That should have been Codiene Linctus. Darn predictive text


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't forget that Tramadol can be given with NSAIDs, often enhances the effectiveness of NSAIDS and is very cheap


----------



## FletchNo1 (Aug 18, 2019)

I've had two oldies with arthritis. One was on metacam and this destroyed her stomach lining. Other was on Previcox, then Onsior and developed an ulcer. Both had severe liver problems due to NSAID use. Both were PTS because of issues caused by these medications. With hindsight I'd have insisted on regular blood tests -my vet never offered these. It has also been suggested that my dogs should have been taking Omeprazole alongside these type of painkillers. Sorry to be all doom and gloom :-\ but I'd do things differently if I could turn back the clock.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My dog with arthritis has Paracetamol & gabapentin twice a day its never had any negative side effects for her. She's also recently started galliprant which is supposed to have less risky side effects than the NSAIDs like metacam.
She's had courses of cartrophen in past too, with previous dog he showed huge improvement but not so much for her though all her legs are knackered,its fairly cheap treatment to try (we paid £80 for the 4x weekly injection course ).
We saw an orthopedic specialist mainly to see what they suggested as do PRP, stem cell, arthromed etc and they opted to do a steroid injection, while it can work great for some dogs it unfortunately didn't show any benefit, though wasn't that expensive <£400

Physiotherapy (inc laser) have been really helpful treating & pinpointing problem areas which i feed back to vet, her dodgy leg conformation also gives her a sore back.

She has regular hydrotherapy and is much freer after a session, it helps to build/maintain muscle that provide support to joints as limited to what she can manage on land now. I had to stop taking her to hydrotherapy for a while and she went downhill.
She's a sighthound puddle dogder but she's happy in the water treadmill (loves the treats) and will swim in pool although really isn't keen or on the showering after. 
It can take time for them to get comfortable /confident in water so its not unusual if look worried or don't enjoy it first time, the therapist had to get in & move all her legs on treadmill at start  but by second it sunk in and now she's a pro.
Important to use qualified hydrotherapists especially with rehab so don't make dogs condition worse, as anyone can set up a doggy swim centre.


----------

